# Textbooks as Ideological Weapons - Gary North



## crhoades (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.lewrockwell.com/north/north461.html


From the article:

CONCLUSION

Rushdoony's answer to the parents who insisted, "Our public school is different," was on target: Read the textbooks. 

My answer to all the parents who have delegated the responsibility over their children's education to a local Christian school is the same: Read the textbooks. 

Home school mothers are forced to read the textbooks "“ or, better yet, not use textbooks at all. But even these mothers face a problem: They were fed a steady diet of public school historiography in their youth, as were their parents and grandparents. Breaking that teenage addiction, mother to child, will take several generations. 

It must begin sometime. I suggest now.


----------

